# Trading the W oscillation



## frugal.rock (15 June 2020)

Someone had to call it.
A fluffed up, retail pushed market has seemingly come to an end due to satisfactory insider selling strength from December.
Market was stalling mid last week.
I didn't react till Friday...
Have decided to work on an Excell
spreadsheet whilst the cat is amongst the pigeons.
Excell? What?,
Sell? What?
Sell? When?
*SELL* _SELL NOW_
Not investment advice.


----------

